# تجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط



## jesus.my.life (22 فبراير 2011)

تجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط امام الاسعاف بمنطقة فريال لمطالبة السلطات بسرعه القبض على القتله فى حادث مقتل اب كاهن بشقته منذ 3 ايام والعثور على جثته اليوم متعفنه 



تم التاكد من الخبر مقتل الاب الكاهن
والمظاهرات عرفت من ناس ساكنه جمب المظاهره على طول
​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*تظاهر آلاف الأقباط أمام منزل الكاهن المذبوح بأسيوط*


*  الأربعاء، 23 فبراير  2011 - 00:16*​ *





                            تظاهر الأقباط أمام منزل الكاهن المذبوح بأسيوط*​ 
*أسيوط ـ ضحا صالح وهيثم البدرى *​ 
 *تجمع الآلاف من الأقباط أمام مكان حادث قتل الكاهن، بشارع أبو بكر الصديق المتفرع من فريال، وظلوا يرددون الهتافات منها "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا صليب" و"واحد اتنين حق أبونا فين".*

* كما هتفوا ضد المحافظ نبيل العزبى والحكومة، رفعوا الصلبان وأقاموا الصلاة أمام المنزل على الرغم من أن الجثة لا تزال فى مكانها، ولم تتحرك حتى الآن.* 
​
اليوم السابع

*تمت أضافه فيديو للمظاهرات على الرابط التالى  :*

*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=356737*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

نستنى نشوف ايه اللى يقدر الجيش يعمله؟؟

شكرا شادى للخبر


----------



## emad62 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

هذا وقت الفوضى والفساد 
واعداء الثوره
ربنا يحمنينا ويحمى البلد منهم​


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

حصريا وللاقباط فقط ومازال العرض مستمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*رحمتك يا رب​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*سلطات ااااااايه بس اللى تقبض على القاتل 
دى السلطات اللى كانت بتعمل فينا كده وأكتر 
وأحنا حاليا فى وقت فوضى 
ومالناش غير ربنا هو اللى بيحمينا لا سلطة ولا غيره 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

البلد سابت والمجرمين بيعملوا اللي عاوزينه 
المظاهرة كويسة يمكن السلطات  يعملوا حاجة 
لكن المظاهرة الحقيقية هتبقي في الكنيسة بتجمع كل شعب في كنيستة والصراخ لربنا اللي اكيد هيعمل حجاااات​


----------



## bilseka (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

يا   رب   تعبت
ازاي   تسمحلهم   يعملوا   كده   في   خادمك
بس   ارجع   واقول   لتكن  مشيئتك


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*تمت أضافه فيديو للمظاهرات على الرابط التالى :

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=356737*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*
شكرا للخبر



القس داود بطرس راعى كنيسة الأمير تادرس بقرية شطب*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

المظاهرات مستمرة حته الان 

وردده هتاف اخر هو ( الانجيل والصليب هو الاول والاخير )

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

* تجمهر حوالي 2000 مسلم لهدم كنيسة "مار جرجس" بقرية "الحريدية القبلية" مركز "طهطا" 
*

*

الاربعاء 23 فبراير 2011
كتب: جرجس بشرى
قال "رأفت رسمي"- أحد مواطني قرية "الحريدية القبلية" مركز "طهطا" محافظة "سوهاج": إنه قد تجمّع حوالي (2000) مسلم بالشوم والسكاكين والسلاح، في محاولة منهم لهدم كنيسة "مار جرجس" بالقرية، عندما رغبوا في تركيب جرس للكنيسة المبنية منذ عام 1965.

وأشار "رسمي" إلى أن قوات الأمن قد حضرت لفض التجمهر إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا. مطالبًا المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بإغاثتهم، منعًا لحدوث مجازر، على حد تعبيره.
هذا وسوف نوافيكم بالتفاصيل تباعًا.
http://christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76847*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

اسف لا يمكن احضار مقطع الفيديو


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*ربنا يعزيهم كلهم 
الرب يدافع عنكم و انتم تصمتون خر 14:14*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

[YOUTUBE]m2hpcnAOTTM[/YOUTUBE]​ 
[YOUTUBE]iW-1OHkQysE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## outlandish (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

انا حقول كلمه لأخوتى المسيحيين 
كلمه السر: كلاب الداخليه وامن الدوله وازلام الحزب الواطي
ليجهضوا الثوره
ليحولوا مسار الثوره الجميله الى فتنه تانى من اللى كانت بتحصل ايام السفاح مبارك
فى ايام انسحاب الامن لم يتم الاعتداء علي كنيسه ...المسلمون والمسيحيون كانوا يحرسون الجوامع والكنايس فى اللجان الشعبيه
كلمه اخيره:حبيب العادلى يواجه الان تهمه تفجير كنيسه القديسيين!


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*كله من الجماعات الإسلامية اللي طلعوها من المعتقلات

ادينا رجعنا لعصر التسعيينات والإرهاب ع المكشوف

بصراحة انا اتحرق دمي من اللي بيحصل ده كله

ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: ـجمهر الاف المسيحين الان فى اسيوط*


 *فيديوهات مظاهرة أسيوط بعد العثور على القس ابونا داود بطرس مقتول بشقته*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?sq8cb82uuznyys9*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?q1edutadsbkzbs6*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?5pckplb193jw2p9*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*رحمتك من عندك يا رب*​


----------

